# SL Marlot aging in a barrel



## thunderhill (Jan 4, 2011)

I have been aging the WE;SL Merlot in a carboy since 8-15-10. This Christmas one of my sons gave me a 5 gal. American Oak barrel for aging.
The information with the barrel states that aging is increased by 8 to 10 times over normal aging.

I racked the Merlot into the barrel(preped it first) and plan on keeping it in the barrel until mid-May, calculating that the incresed aging time would equal 2 years of carboy aging.

I've read a few other entries concerning people asking for opinions and recommendations, but I haven't seen much on results. Can anyone tell me of the results?

Thanks
Thunderhill


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you added oak?
Do you like a wine with oak?


----------



## surlees (Jan 4, 2011)

My guess is that you will not be able to go until May with a new barrel that size. More like a month or two. Let taste be your guide, but have something else ready to go to barrel in case you have to rack it early.

Fred


----------



## thunderhill (Jan 5, 2011)

*SL Merlot aging in a barrel*

Thanks for the responses.

I do like the oak flavor and wanted to try aging in a barrel. When I racked into the barrel I had enough wine left over to fill 8 splits. My original intent was to taste on a monthly basis and use the splits to top-off if necessary.
Now I will taste weekly.

I appreciate the tip on having another batch ready for the barrel. It makes sense, yet I had not thought about it.

Thunderhill


----------

